# few pics from ct blizzard



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

few pics from ct blizzard not sure how much snow we got but it was alot. the wind was horrible. theres a short crappy video it hard too see but thats all i got. 




 my 97 loaded down with 2yds of sand and my pickup plowing


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

had to rent a skid steer to clean some condos. it did the truck but with no cab it was cold!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good. Why not run some wings?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

what condos are those?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

yea i def needed wings. those are condos in waterbury taft point


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I like both of your truck a lot.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

nice pics. i had my camera with me for my 18 hour shift, but never once snapped a pic. i wish i had cus there were some serious drifts that you had to see to believe. one property you could see the pavement and 20 feet away there was a drift that had to be nearly 6 feet tall.

i finally got around to cleaning up my own driveway this morning and snapped a few. i can't remember the last time i stacked piles like these.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

I do the condos right past taft point, Fieldstone Village


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

whats your truck look like gmgbo ill keep my eye out for you next storm we get


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

The dump truck looks like a work horse wesport


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

is the dump gas or diesel?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry, saw it in your sig


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i brought my camera as well but got no pictures


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

It seems like we are all so close but yet when the snow flies Im definitely confined to staying inside the two (mountain ranges) that hold me in Southington/Meriden! lol


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

Iam in waterbury to..dont rent a bobcat i got one and operate it for less then a rental fee call me we can work sumtin out its older but a bear in the snow....ill run it and everything


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

Rentals what 350 or so..8 hr and u need a operator..ill use mine ad run it for less than that. Call me 2039060103 or message me


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

how much snow was the cummins pushing in the pics ?


----------

